# Manual Transmission Whine



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Most likely a failed 5-6 gear shaft bearing. You wouldn't be the first. We recommend people fill 2.5 quarts of fluid when changing it for this very reason as that provides better lubrication for that bearing. Many of these transmissions are even under-filled with fluid from the factory. I've documented this extensively on this forum.

Contact Chevy Customer Support on this forum, and find a new dealer. That bearing will eventually fail and GM will get you a new transmission. There is no excuse for that dealer to turn you away. That is entirely abnormal and is covered under your warranty.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

The dealer said that their hands were tied by GM. It was GM's call. How do I go about getting a field tech to come and look at it? They said that GM was cracking down on what is "failed" and is not. I know the fluid change would help with gear changes , but not with the whining.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gonzo74 said:


> The dealer said that their hands were tied by GM. It was GM's call. How do I go about getting a field tech to come and look at it? They said that GM was cracking down on what is "failed" and is not. I know the fluid change would help with gear changes , but not with the whining.


Sounds like a bunch of made up BS to me. Contact the forum's customer support rep from GM and have a case on file to go to another dealership. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Gonzo, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this whine noise concern with your Cruze. We would like to look into this further for you along with your Chevrolet dealership. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Only 5th and 6th gear? Not sure what you can do about that, my 2011 eco just had the whole tranny replaced this week. you can find my thread about it (linear whine) and see how it applies to your situation. Mine was replaced under warranty with 55K on it. I'd keep pressing the issue a bit. Perhaps contact one of the chevy reps on this forum.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Run it till it gets worse. The early M32s had issues with the 5-6 bearings failing (more common in Europe).

Just run it till it fails. Maybe change the fluid with o.e.m. stuff at the recommended interval.

That bearings on its way out so I would NOT change the fluid out any sooner than the owners manual recommends and would definitely NOT use a better than factory spec oil.

If it is a bearing noise NOTHING will save it, only prolong its life. You don't want that in this instance.


----------

